# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Fishing >  Fishing by hand

## Boanerges

Is there anyone here that can snag a fish by the lip and pull it from the water?  If there is would you share the technique?

----------


## clarc

This is a quick how to in handline fishing with the yoyito handline reel.  I was using a double hook dropshot with two #6 hooks and 1/2 oz. bank sinker on a 20lbs clear mono line.  This knot is of my own design and I've been using it with great success for about six years. I prefer it over the dropper loop rig, because it is easier to do and stronger.  For bait I used dead frozen shrimp and I take you step by step on how to locate fish, set up the rig and catch a variaty of fish.  This is something I typically do after work before I get home. This is just one of the ways you can use the pocket size yoyito handline reel when you just want to catch a few fish quickly and you are not targeting anything specific. It's also a great way to put some food on the table in a survival situation. Do check your local regulations before you decide to keep any fish and make sure you are allowed to fish any given location.

----------


## Rick

Is this something you do in the Mediterranean or in the Oued el Harrach?

----------


## Owais77

Who can fish by hand ?

----------


## Rick

Well, catching a fish by the lip is one thing but catching a turkey by the lip is darn near impossible. They don't have any. But, then you should know that living there.

----------


## Simranto09

Is this something you do in the Mediterranean or in the Oued el Harrach?

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

My my but they are busy today.

Fishing must be slow...

Alan

----------


## crashdive123

We just look at it as a target rich environment.

----------

